# (mo) Simms Mountain Cool Hand Duce SH MH



## tony merritt (Aug 20, 2016)

Duce has a prefect hunt test record going 10 in a row to earn his sh and mh titles along with ft points. good hips , eyes , elbows. eic and cnm clear with looks to boot , he is 77lbs . His sire is FC double duce and dam is kattie ann who is water marks and candlewoods breeding , katie has produced all most 20 titled dogs in her life time with others close to earning theres . Duce is a grate marker , and top of the line hunting dog. Duce just turned 4yrs . fee $500 Ped on Simmsmountainkennels.com


----------

